# Cosmopolitan Lodge #872



## Jon D. Smith (Feb 9, 2009)

What a surprise! I mentioned that it might be nice to have a section dedicated to Brothers traveling to another Lodge and detailing aspects of their visit. And here it is!
So I guess that kind of obligates me to write something, right?

In May or June of 2008, I had a business trip to Port Arthur. I had completed my activities just before lunch and had a bit of time to kill prior to heading back to Houston. The thought crossed my mind to look on my laptop at the Grand Lodge website to see what Lodges might be in the area. Little did I know that I was in for a real treat…

I pulled up to the Cosmopolitan Lodge #872 about 12:00. Being a person that really loves old architecture, this building was a wonderful thing to pull up to. It had an air of majesty and history that simply radiated in the sun. Some might think it odd but, I have always seemed to pick up a “sensation” whenever I’m in buildings that have contained years of history. Perhaps it’s just the knowledge that so many things have happened at the spot over years and years.

A knock upon the door was warmly greeted by Bro. E.W. Sweeney Jr, the Lodge Secretary. After a nice discussion, Bro. Sweeney invited me to tour the building on my own and to take my time. He was in the middle of having his lunch and taking care of the secretarial business of the Lodge.

And take my time I did! I spent roughly an hour and a half walking and looking in every room and niche. This wonderful old multi-story building emanated history and warmth from every cranny. From behind the stage area to the upper viewing areas of the Blue and the Red rooms, I literally was in every spot (with the exception of the WM office). Those “viewing areas” I just mentioned are now the placements for AC blowers but one can tell that they were viewing balconies at one time. 

Brothers this is indeed a grand building and a wonderful treasure of our fraternity. I highly encourage you to visit this Lodge should you ever get the chance. I have not had the proper opportunity to return so that I might meet the Lodge members and sit in a stated meeting with them but I can assure you, it is high on my list of things to do. If the other Brothers of this Lodge greet their visitors with the same grace and warmth as Bro. Sweeney (as I’m sure they do), this location should definitely be on your list as a place to visit.


----------



## Tomoso (Feb 10, 2009)

While doing some work in Asuncion, Paraguay and Buenos Aires, Argentina, I had the opportunity to visit lodges in both countries.  What a very, very warm welcome.  They meet in the EA and as a PM, I was treated as an honored guest which meant a special reception.  They opened the lodge while I and my compnaion were outside, then were were summoned in and took 3 steps with the left foot, bringing up the right, while on the EA due guard.  We then turned over our right shoulder and saluted the JW (Segundo Vigilante), one step turn to the left to salute the SW (Primero Vigilante) in the northwest corner, one step and salute the WM (Venerable Maestro).
Fortunately, my traveling partner was fluent in Spanish and was able to make sure we did things properly.  It wa a great experience, and very enjoyable.


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Feb 10, 2009)

Outstanding! Argentina is among the memories missed for me as a Mason. I traveled through there prior to joining. My Spanish is mediocre at best but, I understood the words that you used for the officers.
If you have the time, it would be great for you to start another thread giving us the name of the Lodges, locations, etc...


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 11, 2009)

Jon glad you were able to visit Cosmo Lodge and that EW was there to answer your knock.  You are right Cosmopolitan Lodge is a "Grand Old Building".  They say back in the 30's & 40's when the oil business was good it was nothing to have 200 show up for a stated meeting (the blue room has room for them).  It is terrible that that building has fallen from it's glory days.  We here in SETX are watching to see what will happen this year since they will not be getting an endowment check.  Years ago, the lodge owned some property that a bank bought from them.  It is my understanding that they took the money from the sale of the property and bought every member (active & inactive) an endowment.  Port Arthur Chapter/Council used to meet there as well but about 3 yrs ago they merged with Port Neches Chapter/Council.  Port Arthur Commandery still meets there once a month.   There is alot of history there, I hope we don't loose it.


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Feb 12, 2009)

Loose it??? That simply should not happen. If in danger of that, there should be a call out to all to assist. Iâ€™m not saying that each and every Lodge is not a treasure, for surely it is.
This one is something quite special though.


----------



## jmeadows (Feb 18, 2022)

We just enjoyed our stated meeting last night, and all is still well with Cosmopolitan. Would like to invite any visiting brethren to come and see an "old school" lodge building.


----------

